# Sliding Ragtop



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i was thinking about doing a sliding ragtop in my ext cab c-1500 this winter, untill i check the prices. $500-600 is alot of money for the size I need.about twice as much I thoght I'd pay. So I wanna know any cheaper alternative to a streetbeat ragtop and the pros and cons of actually owning one. I dont want leaks, noise or any B.S. if I'm paying half a G to cut a hole in my perfectly good roof.

so who has some expericne they wanna share? oh, and by the way, you wont be able to talk me into a pop up, glass or any electric moonroofs, just a manual sliding rag, at least 40x40"


----------



## 87fleetwood (Nov 5, 2004)

i also would like some input on this... anyone who has one please let us know whats up with them. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

i had one in my old cutty,... i luv tha look!!!! dont get me wrong,..but i had a lot of problems with it open'n ,close'n ,leak'n in tha car wash!!!!! it's poorly made got it from streetbeat for 550$ but again it looks tight ass fuck!!!!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

You're not gonna find it cheaper than Streetbeat. they make their own so that's the cheapest you'll get em. Inalfa makes good ones you can get from street beat.


----------



## 87fleetwood (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks for the input fellas...guess you take the good with the bad. the cutty looks tight btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87fleetwood_@Sep 7 2005, 02:48 PM~3772002
> *thanks for the input fellas...guess you take the good with the bad. the cutty looks tight btw. :thumbsup:
> *


any time,.. homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

That is a nice cutty 


The main pro is the look..........I can't think of any moon/sun roof that looks tighter then a slidding ragtop.

Cons.........The price, Mine only leaked in windy rainy weather, but worse of all.........fools can cut it to break into your shit :angry: 
But then again it's not as bad as having them break a window :dunno:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Sep 9 2005, 12:55 AM~3781116
> *That is a nice cutty
> The main pro is the look..........I can't think of any moon/sun roof that looks tighter then a slidding ragtop.
> 
> ...


i think id prefer the broke window.... :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Sep 7 2005, 05:53 AM~3766619
> *i had one in my old cutty,... i luv tha look!!!! dont get me wrong,..but i had a lot of problems with it open'n ,close'n ,leak'n in tha car wash!!!!! it's poorly made got it from streetbeat for 550$  but again it looks tight ass fuck!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!! what size of ragtop?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

I dont have any leaks or problems with mines.
My Suburban parks in the street, no garage.
I went with streetbeat.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 11 2005, 12:02 AM~4184101
> *I dont have any leaks or problems with mines.
> My Suburban parks in the street, no garage.
> I went with streetbeat.
> ...



That's a tight burban.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 11 2005, 03:02 AM~4184101
> *I dont have any leaks or problems with mines.
> My Suburban parks in the street, no garage.
> I went with streetbeat.
> ...



wow! that is along slider. :0


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> lookin good!! what size of ragtop?
> [/quote
> tha actuall cut size was 40x52 custom made but tha rag took up about 10inches when folded up!!! sold it last winter!!!!!!


----------

